# I Just Spent $5,800. Am I Crazy?



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

Newbie here.

I just won an EBay auction for a Pinarello Prince. My heart is beating like crazy. I have no one to call because none of my friends / family would even undestand what the heck a Pinarello Prince is.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300362552788#ht_1120wt_1167

This seems to be a very good deal. I configured it all on CompetitiveCyclist.com and it came out to 15k. Is this too good to be true?

Think it's possible to sell the wheels and SRM?


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Good for you if it makes you happy that is all that matters. My 2 cents.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome and Wow!


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

Good Luck! I hope everything works out. And yes, you're crazy.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Not crazy, that's a good deal. One of my rules to buying bikes is you have to buy something that makes you want to go ride it. 
My guess is that you won't let that sit in your garage like some eriders.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Nicely spec'd, looks sweet. I bought a NOS Colnago frameset on eBay and thought I turned into a whack job. Thanks for the sanity check!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Pay with a credit card, which will give you more protection than a bank transfer via PayPal.


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

you betta post pictures when you get it


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

jorgy said:


> Pay with a credit card, which will give you more protection than a bank transfer via PayPal.


I would not worry with paypal they can reverse charges in a heart beat.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah, you're certifiably nuts.

but, so are the rest of us 

welcome to the nuthouse!


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Sweet!!! Love the black on black color scheme, congrats on the bike.


----------



## San_man (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats! Yes, dropping that kind of coin all in one shot does tend to make the heart beat a little faster.  But it's a beautiful bike. Nice purchase!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Dropping $5,800 is a whole lot for me, but when you put 'actual cost' into perspective, guess that doesn't sound so...expensive. hehe.

You better be riding the hell out of that thing. If not, then you're crazy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Yeah but...*



Kevin_in_SB said:


> I would not worry with paypal they can reverse charges in a heart beat.


I purchased a set of Easton wheels at a BIN price of $495.00. I did a bank transfer via PayPal minutes afterward and waited...and waited some more 10 days passed with no reponse back to my e-mails asking for at least a frickin' UPS tracking number. I finally opened a case and got PayPal involved. The seller dragged his feet by sending out a bogus tracking number, which delayed the case a couple of weeks more. The whole resolution process took over six weeks before I got my money back.

It was a long time to wait for a happy ending


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

That bike is blacker than the blackest black times infinity.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

How come he doesn't mention or show the head unit to the SRM?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Good for you! You have now joined the ranks of the nuttiest bike addicts around! Those that have pulled the trigger on a ride like that. Ride it like you stole it....


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

With an SRM. Does this make you new to power?

If so, your bike is abusive and you should watch your back. It'll enjoy punishing you as much as you can handle.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Holy Crap!*

That is a SWEET bike!


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I was looking at a Pinerello this afternoon; it looks great. Yes you are crazy but this time next year you won't worry about it. Don't tell your relatives, they won't understand, just enjoy it.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*hmm.*

Do let us know how it turns out.

I see a number of yellow flags here, but no red ones. For instance, he talks about looking at his feedback to see the number of high end bikes he has sold. Sure enough, previous buyers say 'great high end bike.' Like, all of them. Not impossible, but a liiitle weird. All of his feedback comments are a just that hair strange.

The bike has an SRM, but you can never see the computer for it. And, as the buyer says, if he just sold the SRM on its own, plus the wheels, he would have made THOUSANDS more dollars. Why would he throw away that much money? 

There is a very good chance that everything is perfectly all right, and that the seller really just has more money than sense.

I hope that is the case!


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses. I feel better now. I am super-psyched to get it now. Hopefully the weather here in Philly will be nice next weekend!

@RetroGrouch - good story. that gives me confidence that if anything goes wrong, PayPal will help resolve it. Im not worried if it takes some time as long as I dont get ripped off.

@ewitz - i asked him that question prior to the auction ending and he addressed it.

@iliveonnitro - I am new to power. Im considering just selling the SRM. I usually ride a 54-42 and I dont know how I feel about the compact. We'll see.

@Specialized6000 - I will definitely post pics once I customize it a bit.


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

@Argentius - agree 100%. Thats why I posted on the forum; hoping I would hear some eBay success stories.

As for more money than sense...in LA (where the bike is being sold from) people often have more money than sense. An old roommate of mine moved there last year from Philly and had his whole house furnished with high-end furniture for almost nothing. People would sell their furniture on Craigslist saying "first person to come take these things out of my house can have them." I'm not exaggerating.

We'll see.

I've put the pressure on him. He told me the bike was ready and packed at Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica. I called and they don't know what I'm talking about. More soon...


----------



## steve m (Oct 26, 2005)

*Congrats!!!*

That is a frickin' sweet bike. The nicer your bike, the better you'll take care of it, and the more frequently you'll ride it. Think of all the stupid things people spend their cash on. This is an investment in your health and hapiness. Money well-spent. You'll have a little buyers remorse, but that's normal. Just enjoy it.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

There's a red flag for ya'.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

alex3780 said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> I just won an EBay auction for a Pinarello Prince. My heart is beating like crazy.


Just keep us updated. I acquired a 2008 Cannonade Super Six H3 for less then $2000.00 last February new complete. Bike retailed for loads more. Loved the ride and price. I put on soooo far .....7,500 miles on it. Motivation? You bet ya. Please enjoy the bike. Get yourself a set of training wheels and a complete rear cog set too. Run the piss out of it. I'm heading for 8,000 miles this year. Tomorrow marks my 12,000 miles since May 2008. I started the season this year with 4311 miles. I'm at 11,952 as of the 47 miles completed today.

The equipment motivates the legs. Ride the piss out of it. Just ride and enjoy. It adds health, longevity to ones life and peace of mind. Its the most positive thing you can do on the cheap and "alone."

Good luck. p.s. +$5,000 is not an expensive bike. You got a $9,000 bike for half price.:thumbsup:


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

rcnute said:


> That bike is blacker than the blackest black times infinity.


Hilarious.


----------



## dhfreak (Sep 12, 2009)

You are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

"as new condition" is such a BS term... only 1199 miles!


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> "as new condition" is such a BS term... only 1199 miles!


That's not allot of miles. My bike was delivered with hard pedals BMX, test driven by everyone and their brother. It still performed perfectly for over 7,500 miles this season. It's all in the perception of "new" and in the case of the original poster, its half the price of a new model.


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

if the bike is what he says it is, you're getting an awesome deal. the bike practically brand new and all very high end stuff. a truly great bike.

it does make me pause, however, reading his reason for selling..."I'm selling this bike for one reason only : work dictates that I not ride for the next year. My loss is your gain."

I can't belive any job would *that * demanding that he can't get in a bike ride now and then?!? especially if biking is so important to him...and if you love this bike so much, why not keep it for the year on the off-chance you find some time or if not, at least keep it to ride it later??? it all seems odd, but as a prior poster said, maybe the guy has more money than he needs and plans on buying the "latest and greatest" in 2011 when he'll have free time once again.

well, I certainly hope it all works out. I would love to have that bike myself!


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

you're not crazy for spending $5800

you're crazy for NOT getting the prince-of-spain paintjob!


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

my dream bike, how did you know my birthday's coming up!! thanks!!





Great bike!! enjoy!


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

That bike looks fast, just sitting there. Congratulations on a good looking ride:23:


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Make sure you take advantage of the 3-day return policy to make sure the bike fits.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't want to freak you out but I road in a few group rides in Chicago with a guy who owns a bike that I'm almost positive was spec out identical to the bike you just bought. I know he also had a lot of photos of it posted online somewhere but Im positive it wasn't on RBR.I'd be careful with this deal!!!!!!!!!!


*Im trying to find his contact info to see if he can take a look at this post.Please keep us updated*


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Argentius said:


> Do let us know how it turns out.
> 
> I see a number of yellow flags here, but no red ones. For instance, he talks about looking at his feedback to see the number of high end bikes he has sold. Sure enough, previous buyers say 'great high end bike.' Like, all of them. Not impossible, but a liiitle weird. All of his feedback comments are a just that hair strange.
> 
> ...


Hmmm is right. Feedback is very old, automatic red flag to me. In cases like this, i would contact the guy and ask for a specific picture that was not included to make sure he had the bike. hope it works out.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

If you enjoy it, that's all that matters.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

alex3780 said:


> . . .
> I've put the pressure on him. He told me the bike was ready and packed at Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica. I called and they don't know what I'm talking about. More soon...


That doesn't sound too good....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

performing perfectly is another thing altogether... many bikes yrs old perform perfectly (even this one is > a year old). that bike ain't new. BS term


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

curty42082 said:


> I don't want to freak you out but I road in a few group rides in Chicago with a guy who owns a bike that I'm almost positive was spec out identical to the bike you just bought. I know he also had a lot of photos of it posted online somewhere but Im positive it wasn't on RBR.I'd be careful with this deal!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Im trying to find his contact info to see if he can take a look at this post.Please keep us updated*


Uh-oh.... To be honest, this sounded a bit too good to be true to begin with. So, yeah, you could have hit a guy who doesn't know the value of things, or doesn't care. But then that guy from Nigeria who is willing me ten million dollars migth be for real, too...


----------



## Prolene (Jul 30, 2006)

Great find and purchase! Enjoy and congratulations! The seller seems to know the value of things, having mentioned selling the SRM and wheels for a possible certain amount.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm suspicious of sellers who say they've built up their dream bike and then mention they've sold 'half a dozen' high end bikes. I'd press him on a contact at Helen's before it's supposed to be shipped (before he has a chance to start playing the 'lost in shipping' stall game).


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

alex3780 said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> I just won an EBay auction for a Pinarello Prince. My heart is beating like crazy. I have no one to call because none of my friends / family would even undestand what the heck a Pinarello Prince is.
> 
> ...


Not in this forum, you're not.
Interesting blend of Dura-Ace cranks with Super Record everything else?


----------



## Charlie2Ba (May 28, 2009)

Are Pinarellos good bikes?...if so, you're not crazy .


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

****. That's a smoking deal.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

MG537 said:


> Not in this forum, you're not.
> Interesting blend of Dura-Ace cranks with Super Record everything else?


They don't make a SR SRM...

OP, do let us know what happens.

This bike costs more than many people spend on cars, I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Charlie2Ba said:


> Are Pinarellos good bikes?...if so, you're not crazy .


Well, it's no Trek, but it'll do.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

The bike as shown is definitely worth $5,800. But, there is NO WAY I'd blindly send that much money to someone with only a 41 Ebay rating. Way too risky.

Also, I thought PayPal only covered the first $250 dollars if there is fraud?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Geez that's a nice ride... Good luck to ya and hope everything works out! Keeping my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

nightfend said:


> The bike as shown is definitely worth $5,800. But, there is NO WAY I'd blindly send that much money to someone with only a 41 Ebay rating. Way too risky.
> 
> Also, I thought PayPal only covered the first $250 dollars if there is fraud?


the red flag is that the bike is worth a lot more than $5800. 

Campy super record 11-speed ($2k without crank - at least)
SRM power meter crank ($3k)
Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra Two clinchers (worth between $2500-$4k just for the wheels)
2009 Prince frame ($4500)

that's about $12.5k right there, add $500 for carbon bits (easily) and $13k


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

What happened? Hope you used your credit card through Paypal for the "double condom" style protection... Sometimes on eBay when something seems too good to be true it scares off the bidders, so you wind up with a great deal. Hope that's you!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I would have been asking for another photo with that day's newspaper in the picture. Any excuses would have been a total red flag.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

There is a saying...


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Sick bike. Hope it works out. Do report back. Interested to hear how the campy/dura ace fusion works out too.


----------



## San_man (Dec 1, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## rock mafia (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's an even better deal:thumbsup: Click fast, add and whole store are a scam.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-Pinarello-...C&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=10&ps=63


----------



## CalfeeMan (Jun 9, 2004)

Any update?????


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

That is a sexy beast!


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

That's a pretty good deal.

I just put together a 2009 Pinarello Prince with full Campy 11sp S.Record with Campy Bora Ultra 2's and I spent $10,000.00

Steve


----------



## kramteetop (Aug 24, 2009)

Uh-oh...no updates...


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*I'll bet he'll be fine*



kramteetop said:


> Uh-oh...no updates...


Depending on how the responses to specific questions were answered I probably would have pulled the trigger too if the item was something I was in the market for and the price was right. 

Then again, the higher the price ($ at risk) the more conservative I get with ebay auctions. This one is definitely pushing the limits. The good news is that the seller's past auctions aren't a bunch of needle point stuff, baby clothes or something else totally unrelated to cycling (a very strong indicator of a hijacked account).


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Holy Mary mother of God, that's some bike. Hope everything works out.

Replace with a Campagnolo crankset it you're not too interested in power. And don't sell that wheelset.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

*I heard about that bike *



alex3780 said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> I just won an EBay auction for a Pinarello Prince. My heart is beating like crazy. I have no one to call because none of my friends / family would even undestand what the heck a Pinarello Prince is.
> 
> ...


I was having coffee last week at Starbucks in Malibu and talking to some riders. They mentioned a friend of theirs, who has a TON of really nice bikes and selling some of them at a steal. They specifically mentioned that black Pin Prince with the Dura Ace crank. Good Buy man!!!!! Nice Bike!!!! Its definitely a reputable source for the purchase from what I've heard about the seller


----------



## untoothedyouth (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't even like Pinarellos and I think that's a good deal. Good luck.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

B2 said:


> Depending on how the responses to specific questions were answered I probably would have pulled the trigger too if the item was something I was in the market for and the price was right.
> 
> Then again, the higher the price ($ at risk) the more conservative I get with ebay auctions. This one is definitely pushing the limits. The good news is that the seller's past auctions aren't a bunch of needle point stuff, baby clothes or something else totally unrelated to cycling (a very strong indicator of a hijacked account).


And the feedback are years old. This has scam written all over it, a relatively well done one, but scam nevertheless. i hope that i am wrong...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

barry1021 said:


> And the feedback are years old. This has scam written all over it, a relatively well done one, but scam nevertheless. i hope that i am wrong...


Stolen account is my guess.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

alex3780 said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> I just won an EBay auction for a Pinarello Prince. My heart is beating like crazy. I have no one to call because none of my friends / family would even undestand what the heck a Pinarello Prince is.
> 
> ...



Sucre bleu! That bike includes an SRM and Campy Hyperion wheels.  

Somebody in Santa Monica must either have too much money or is desperate for cash ASAP... or it's a scam. 

I'd get that shipment insured for full replacement value.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Stolen account is my guess.


Yup, my guess too. Friendly advice to all would be if you see an auction like this with one or two recent feedback and the rest very old, be VERY careful. It doesn't matter if the feedback is in the same category or not. I hope it's legit, but I have that knot in my stomach for the OP.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

SROC3 said:


> I was having coffee last week at Starbucks in Malibu and talking to some riders. They mentioned a friend of theirs, who has a TON of really nice bikes and selling some of them at a steal. They specifically mentioned that black Pin Prince with the Dura Ace crank. Good Buy man!!!!! Nice Bike!!!! Its definitely a reputable source for the purchase from what I've heard about the seller


If true, it sounds like he scored! Keep us advised- I may want to keep my eye on this seller either way it goes.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*One post by the OP would have me really nervous*

I believe the OP said the seller told him the bike was already packed up and sitting ready to ship at a particular shop. However, when the OP called that shop, they didn't know anything about it. Either 1) it is a scam, or 2) whoever the OP spoke to at the shop is clueless. I would be really suspicious that it is a scam. Seem to have an accumulation of several signs, any one by itself would be concern enough, however put them together, in my opinion, and it doesn't look good.

I hope I am wrong.

Doug


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Both my husband and I have both been looking at EBay for Princes. It's CHOCK FULL of scams...one right after another. I reported several of them to EBay and they pulled them, but they keep coming back. The descriptions are weird, the verbiage is repeated from ad to ad, etc. The seller IDs have been stolen, IMO. 

Many of the ones we saw had "Buy it Now" options listed in the body of the ad with an email to contact, not an official Ebay buy it now option. One mentioned "local pick-up ok" but when I emailed to ask which city in FLA...no answer.

Obviously not all of the Pinerellos on EBay are scams...but I would be afraid to buy a Pinerello from EBay at this point.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*Saw many scams on ebay on big bucks bikes*

I too have noticed that, say looking in the past at Trek Madones on ebay -- some scams are SO EASY to spot -- what you mention, the exact same pics from prior listings, WAY TOO LOW buy-it-now prices (and of course contact the seller using a non-ebay email to do do). It seems that big buck / big name bikes are a really big target for scammers on ebay. I don't know that I could ever feel safe in buying a pricey bike via ebay, just seems way too risky. Never mind the fact that you can't look at it first. I just don't know that I could fork over thousands sight unseen (except for pics, which you really can't be sure if they are legit, rather if the poster is legit).

Doug



litespeedchick said:


> Both my husband and I have both been looking at EBay for Princes. It's CHOCK FULL of scams...one right after another. I reported several of them to EBay and they pulled them, but they keep coming back. The descriptions are weird, the verbiage is repeated from ad to ad, etc. The seller IDs have been stolen, IMO.
> 
> Many of the ones we saw had "Buy it Now" options listed in the body of the ad with an email to contact, not an official Ebay buy it now option. One mentioned "local pick-up ok" but when I emailed to ask which city in FLA...no answer.
> 
> Obviously not all of the Pinerellos on EBay are scams...but I would be afraid to buy a Pinerello from EBay at this point.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

litespeedchick said:


> Both my husband and I have both been looking at EBay for Princes. It's CHOCK FULL of scams...one right after another. I reported several of them to EBay and they pulled them, but they keep coming back. The descriptions are weird, the verbiage is repeated from ad to ad, etc. The seller IDs have been stolen, IMO.
> 
> Many of the ones we saw had "Buy it Now" options listed in the body of the ad with an email to contact, not an official Ebay buy it now option. One mentioned "local pick-up ok" but when I emailed to ask which city in FLA...no answer.
> 
> Obviously not all of the Pinerellos on EBay are scams...but I would be afraid to buy a Pinerello from EBay at this point.


Unfortunately, its not just the pins; I have been looking at bike auctions for 10 years. You used to get pages and pages from one seller, really obvious. Now some of them are pretty good forgeries, stolen ID's, copied pictures, descriptions that actually make sense. I like EBAY and still use it and never have had a serious problem, and I have bought many frames. But I would need absolute proof that it was the real deal before I plunked down that kind of money, and the dated feedback is a huge red flag for me.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

DBtheCyclist said:


> I too have noticed that, say looking in the past at Trek Madones on ebay -- some scams are SO EASY to spot -- what you mention, the exact same pics from prior listings, WAY TOO LOW buy-it-now prices (and of course contact the seller using a non-ebay email to do do). It seems that big buck / big name bikes are a really big target for scammers on ebay. I don't know that I could ever feel safe in buying a pricey bike via ebay, just seems way too risky. Never mind the fact that you can't look at it first. I just don't know that I could fork over thousands sight unseen (except for pics, which you really can't be sure if they are legit, rather if the poster is legit).
> 
> Doug


There are plenty of reputable sellers too. I always recommend to someone who is serious about an EBAY bike purchase to just observe for at least a month. Look at the bikes, the sellers, the feedback, how the text is worded-pretty soon you get a feel for what's real, what's a maybe, and what's a fake. Do it every day for awhile, and you can succeed, even if it's not a "too good to be true" deal.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

It looks mostly legit to me. If the guy pulled a scam, he did a great job.

Green Lights:
1. 7 day auction
2. high starting bid of $4,999
3. Lots of carefully chosen and clear pics
4. Lots of descriptions that look well thought out
5. member since '00
6. gotta assume his e-mail address and paypal link tie back to his eBay name and the OP did not experience difficulty here

True, the seller could've made another two grand by parting it out. So he shows some impatience common to a con artist. Otherwise does not look troubling to me.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*It still looks fishy to me*

Yes, the listing does look legit, in ways. However, the feedback, "bike" is mentioned way too much -- I don't remember ever seeing feedback, rather such a high number of the feedbacks, state something in particular about the actual item. I have posted over 200 feedback, and received as many, and I don't remember many at all saying anything about the actual item. Some, sure, but not many. And the pics -- I have also watched bike auctions for some time, and I have seen cases where the entire array of pics have been copied and used to create a scam listing. Reported many to ebay, and they must have agreed cause they were soon gone. So, I agree that some of the points stated make it look legit, however, IMO, some aren't really any indicator that the listing is legit. 

I still have a lot of doubts, especially so since the shop where it was supposedly packed and is sitting waiting to ship doesn't know a thing about it. If that is still the case, and there isn't a legit explanation for that, then that to me is a huge red flag.

Again, I hope I am wrong. And just to note, I usually give people the benefit of the doubt, too much so at times. I am an honest guy, so my first thought is that everyone else is honest too. Unfortunately, that isn't always the case (everyone isn't always honest).

Doug


fast ferd said:


> It looks mostly legit to me. If the guy pulled a scam, he did a great job.
> 
> Green Lights:
> 1. 7 day auction
> ...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Used Pinarello for $5800 ? 

Would never pay that much.

I built my Bianchi 928SL new frame, new DA group, light wheels, full carbon parts, SLC saddle, for under half of that.

Paypal give you protection to a limit also,,, I don't think it would cover the full $5800 in case of scam


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Used Pinarello for $5800 ?
> 
> Would never pay that much.
> 
> ...


This is Paypals US buyer protection coverage policy:



> How much coverage do I get with PayPal Buyer Protection?
> 
> If you see the PayPal Buyer Protection message "Pay with PayPal and full purchase price is covered", and if PayPal finds in your favor on your Claim, PayPal will reimburse you for the full purchase price of the item and original shipping costs – with no cap on coverage. If the buyer protection message includes a cap on coverage, and if PayPal finds in your favor, then PayPal will reimburse you for the full purchase price of the item and original shipping costs, up to the coverage cap specified in the buyer protection message. The amount of coverage varies based on the eBay website where the purchase is made.
> 
> PayPal will not reimburse you for the return shipping costs that you incur to return a Significantly Not as Described item to the seller or other party PayPal specifies. If the seller presents evidence that they delivered the goods to your address, PayPal may find in favor of the seller even if you did not receive the goods.


So, it depends on what the buyer protection message for the item you're buying says. I know it doesn't cover big ticket items like cars and boats but you have to pay attention to the coverage message for the item you're buying.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Well?*

We're all excited and nervous for you, OP.

It sounds about the time you'd be receiving the bike, give or take.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

DBtheCyclist said:


> ... However, the feedback, "bike" is mentioned way too much -- I don't remember ever seeing feedback, rather such a high number of the feedbacks, state something in particular about the actual item. I have posted over 200 feedback, and received as many, and I don't remember many at all saying anything about the actual item. Some, sure, but not many.
> Doug


I didn't look extremely closely but I did notice that a lot of the feedback that included the word "bike" were from sellers, not buyers if that makes any difference. I guess a good scam artist could fake that too. I hope for the sake of the OP that it isn't a scam and he gets the Pin. The OP should contact the seller and ask for his number for a phonecon.


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Didn't we have a poster vouch for the seller as a personal acquaintance, or at least a second-hand one, and reliable in this thread? I think it is a real deal, but who knows. Too rich for my blood anyway.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

alex3780 said:


> I Just Spent $5,800. Am I Crazy?


Only if you think you are, and are insecure about what others think about you.

I recently received a partial pecuniary bequest from my late grandparents, and had a crazy-ass idea of ordering a Caterham RS 500, but then quickly thought of what a great idea it would be instead to invest in the future of my children. Yeah, 500bhp/ton should be pretty fun, but I’d rather see my sons do something with their lives.

However, late at night, I see myself entering chicanes with late braking to the tune of negative 2 g's, feathering the throttle, and drifting through the chicanes.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Only if you think you are, and are insecure about what others think about you.
> 
> I recently received a partial pecuniary bequest from my late grandparents, and had a crazy-ass idea of ordering a Caterham RS 500, but then quickly thought of what a great idea it would be instead to invest in the future of my children. Yeah, 500bhp/ton should be pretty fun, but I’d rather see my sons do something with their lives.
> 
> However, late at night, I see myself entering chicanes with late braking to the tune of negative 2 g's, feathering the throttle, and drifting through the chicanes.


Thank God for Gran Turismo :thumbsup:


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I was able to get a hold of the guy I rode with from Chicago.Although the photos were very close to his bike,there were differences and the photos were not his.Have you since either received the bike or had any updates about it?


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

"Don't buy upgrades, ride up grades"


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Update, OP?? Fingers crossed for you...

...and don't be shy about posting if it does turn out to be a scam; you wouldn't be the first one here tricked, and you might really a) help someone else out, and b) help bust a scammer.

But hopefully everything is all right.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think we've established that if the bike is everything that was advertised, the O.P. is not crazy. Is the O.P. still out there? What's the status with the bike?


----------



## CalfeeMan (Jun 9, 2004)

Any upate??


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm starting to wonder if the op is full of it as well.


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

nope nope. not full of it. the bike is scheduled to be delivered on monday. i will update everyone as soon as I see it!

im 99% its legit after i spoke with the seller.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

alex3780 said:


> nope nope. not full of it. the bike is scheduled to be delivered on monday. i will update everyone as soon as I see it!
> 
> im 99% its legit after i spoke with the seller.


That's great news man,enjoy it and post pics!


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

alex3780 said:


> Newbie here.
> 
> I just won an EBay auction for a Pinarello Prince. My heart is beating like crazy. I have no one to call because none of my friends / family would even undestand what the heck a Pinarello Prince is.
> 
> ...


I've been putting off looking at this thread because I'm fighting the little voices in my head
that are telling me it's time to go uber, time to go uber, time to go uber (as in "uber bike"). 

That Prince looks like a Dogma clone (which is one of my top bikes on my Sexy Thread). 

If it's legit, you scored!

And yes, I agree with most here, you are crazy...but crazy is "relative" here.



You are officially "fetished"!

:lol:


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

oh, im officially crazy now. i spend every non-working, non-sleeping second scouring the web to see how I can customize my new toy.

given that i'm not rich, i'll be selling the wheels and power meter. I already picked up a used super record 11 crankset and am digging around for a used set of fulcrum racing zeroes. they're an awesome everyday wheelset and the red spokes will look amazing with the black on black frame.

it'll be sad selling my 07 tarmac that has treated me so well over the past few years but a prince is a prince.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Tommy Walker said:


> I was looking at a Pinerello this afternoon; it looks great. Yes you are crazy but this time next year you won't worry about it. Don't tell your relatives, they won't understand, just enjoy it.


:lol:

I had to lie to my father (I mean, "not reveal") about my lowly entry level Trek and that was only for $800.!

At $5K more, he'd have me institutionalized!

:lol:

(He still doesn't know about my $100. hammers!  )


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

alex3780 said:


> oh, im officially crazy now. i spend every non-working, non-sleeping second scouring the web to see how I can customize my new toy.
> 
> given that i'm not rich, i'll be selling the wheels and power meter. I already picked up a used super record 11 crankset and am digging around for a used set of fulcrum racing zeroes. they're an awesome everyday wheelset and the red spokes will look amazing with the black on black frame.
> 
> it'll be sad selling my 07 tarmac that has treated me so well over the past few years but a prince is a prince.


I did the same thing when I got my MTB! 

Bought a crankset before the bike was even delivered! :lol:

As soon as I'd get home from work 
(and even when I could sneak it in on the job), 
I'd hit all the winter specials on all the online bike shops!

I'd empty my account every frickin' week! 

:lol:

You're going to be looking for a support group soon...

"Hi, I'm Alex."

"Hi Alex!"

"It all began for me when I was hopped up on Skittles and Dr. Pepper. 
I was cruising Ebay late when night, and there she was...like a siren, she drew me in..."


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

SROC3 said:


> I was having coffee last week at Starbucks in Malibu and talking to some riders. They mentioned a friend of theirs, who has a TON of really nice bikes and selling some of them at a steal. They specifically mentioned that black Pin Prince with the Dura Ace crank. Good Buy man!!!!! Nice Bike!!!! Its definitely a reputable source for the purchase from what I've heard about the seller


@sroc3 - your friends are right on. sometimes, i love LA.


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

@2ndGen - seriously. one diet dr pepper and im on eBay buying crap that i dont need.

the day i bought the bike, i rode out to an awesome LBS in Philly (Cadence Cycling) because of a sale on tri bikes. They had a Cervelo P2C Dura Ace for 2700ish and I was going to pull the trigger. It would accompany my 07 Tarmac. Unfortunately after lots of teasing, they didn't have my size (M.)

I rode home in the cold frustrated. I got on eBay and stumbled upon the auction with like 10 mins left. I spec'ed the deal out with 8 or so browser windows open checking prices, etc. I bid 6k and didn't think I'd win. Next thing I know, it ends and I'm the winner at 5800. It was intense. Since then it's been an obsession. Selling things, buying more things.


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

suffice to say, I still want a tri bike. my dream build is to find a used M Wilier Cento Crono frame and build it up.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

alex3780 said:


> @2ndGen - seriously. one diet dr pepper and im on eBay buying crap that i dont need.
> 
> the day i bought the bike, i rode out to an awesome LBS in Philly (Cadence Cycling) because of a sale on tri bikes. They had a Cervelo P2C Dura Ace for 2700ish and I was going to pull the trigger. It would accompany my 07 Tarmac. Unfortunately after lots of teasing, they didn't have my size (M.)
> 
> I rode home in the cold frustrated. I got on eBay and stumbled upon the auction with like 10 mins left. I spec'ed the deal out with 8 or so browser windows open checking prices, etc. I bid 6k and didn't think I'd win. Next thing I know, it ends and I'm the winner at 5800. It was intense. Since then it's been an obsession. Selling things, buying more things.


Good thing you DID'NT get that one!

Because now, you won like a MFer!

:lol:

Crazy is not the right word..."sick" is more like it!

You're showing all the symptoms!



I whittled my way down from 6 to 2 bikes. 
Now, I'm looking at another MTB and another RB. 
Andddd. a Winter bike.

And of course, I'm going to have to get a "Tuesday" Bike (bike I ride just on Tuesdays). 

And one to match each helmet. 

Then Shoes for each bike.

Gotta go now... www.QBike.com is calling my name!

:lol: 

Oh, in case you don't know, DO NOT click on that QBike link!

(click it, click it, click it...







)


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> Gotta go now... www.QBike.com is calling my name!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Ohh...this could be a problem site...


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Metric Man said:


> Ohh...this could be a problem site...


:lol:

Put in whatever you're looking for and it automatically does the price searching for you 
(Like Google Shopping), only it's ALLLLL BIKE STUFF!

I'm like a woman in a shoe store there!


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

If I was spending $6K on a bike via ebay and had any legitimacy concerns, I'd spend the $300 and buy a plane ticket to do the transaction in person. In your case I would have met him at the bike shop who was packing it and have them look it over, etc.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

alex3780 said:


> nope nope. not full of it. the bike is scheduled to be delivered on monday. i will update everyone as soon as I see it!
> 
> im 99% its legit after i spoke with the seller.


Excellent!!!!


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

How much you want for the meter and wheels?  Just kidding. What a great bike. So envious. I've been upgrading a steel LeMond piece by piece -- wheels, saddle, and now gradually transforming the grouppo from veloce to record/chorus -- which is sort of stupid since it is never going to be a featherweight, but it's an addiction.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

did you use bing cashback for the buy it now - would have saved $464...


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

This is my take on this topic, Given the fact that hopefully it fits you, I always say spend it one time and get the best instead of buying stuff here and there and not be happy, and you end up spending more later on by the time you get what you really want. And always think of it as a good investment towards your health. I am a Pharmacist and I see folks spending more than this every 3 months because they are not healthy and just trying to stay alive and live a normal life. I hope that answered your question

Happy:thumbsup: 

And if you are not Happy with it come and see me and I will guarantee you at least a 75 percent return on your investment


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

alex3780
. . . I got on eBay and stumbled upon the auction with like 10 mins left. I spec'ed the deal out with 8 or so browser windows open checking prices said:


> Wow! I love it, _"stumbled onto the auction with like 10 mins left"_ Been there done that but never to the tune of $5 grand. You've got some serious huevos man! Glad to hear the bike's on its way. Congrats!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!

I just hope you got the right size. If I'm not mistaken, I'm pretty sure the Princes are sized much larger than most other bikes. A 54 is more like a 58. Just look at the picture on the ad and you can see how much space there is at the juncture of the head and down tubes.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds like the fact that so many of the high end bike listings are scams keeps people from legitimately bidding on them. And since people thought this one was surely a scam as well, they didn't bid and the OP was able to win it much cheaper than it should have gone for. If the bike arrives, then it is will be as the car auctioneers say when someone gets a killer deal: "well bought".


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

brentster said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> I just hope you got the right size. If I'm not mistaken, I'm pretty sure the Princes are sized much larger than most other bikes. A 54 is more like a 58. Just look at the picture on the ad and you can see how much space there is a the juncture of the head and down tubes.


this is definitely stressing me out a bit. I am 5'10" and have a bike inseam of 32.75." Given those measurements, most would say I should have a 53 or even 51.5 Prince. I put more trust into my ideal top tube length which is 55.5cm because of my long torso. (my 5'1" gf has almost the same size legs as I do and I'm 9" taller than her!)

It seems as if my seat will have to be at the absolute lowest position to make the 54 work.

we'll see tomorrow. Worst case is I do what the seller didn't have the time to do: sell the wheels and powermeter. Throw on some good training wheels (Fulcrum Zeroes) and the Campy Super Record crankset and sell the bike for 5500-6k. I will make 2500-3000 profit if I do that. Honestly, I'd rather just keep the Prince. How often do you get to ride one of the best bikes available?


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Even if it doesn't fit, he can piece that bike apart and get his money back 
and *still *have parts left over...as long as it's real, it's a can't lose deal. 



Life threw him a bone (as we say in NY).
Here was a bone I had in the early 90's...

I was on the prowl for a late 80's Trans Am.
I was willing to pay up to $3000. for one.
Came across one @ my cousin's (a Formula conversion he did). 

Went up, kissed my aunt hello, asked him what he was going to do with the Formula. 
He had just gotten a BMW so I was hoping he'd let me get my hands on it. 

His reply? 

"You want it? Give me a hundred dollars." 
Without uttering a word, I reached into my pocket, pulled out a crisp C Note an gave it to him. 
He went to his room and came back with the title in hand. 
Done Deal. Bing, bang, I was outta there like a bank robber! :lol:

I came back the next day and had it towed home. 
I dropped a battery in it, topped off the fluids, cleaned the 4BBL out a bit, then cranked it. 
That female dog growled like a tiger waking up! 
I had an ear to ear grin!

Next? 

Detailing! 
Compound/Wax (Meguiar's...only the best).
Full interior shampoo, cleaning & Armor Alling. 
Boom! That was it...she was like new again!

She was Fresh Blood Red with T-Tops, jacked up a bit in the back with Dual Ansa Exhaust Tips and Flowmasters in the back on Polished Centerline Mags and of course...tinted windows and a stereo system!]

*All for $100.! *

Similar (but far hotter) to this: 










Might not be anybody's cup of tea today, 
but it was what I wanted at the time 
(and still like to this day, so FTW! :lol: ).

So, there are legitimate deals to be found out there like the proverbial original mint 
condition car in some old lady's garage or barn that can be had for song and a dance.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

alex3780 said:


> this is definitely stressing me out a bit. I am 5'10" and have a bike inseam of 32.75." Given those measurements, most would say I should have a 53 or even 51.5 Prince. I put more trust into my ideal top tube length which is 55.5cm because of my long torso. (my 5'1" gf has almost the same size legs as I do and I'm 9" taller than her!)
> 
> It seems as if my seat will have to be at the absolute lowest position to make the 54 work.
> 
> we'll see tomorrow. Worst case is I do what the seller didn't have the time to do: sell the wheels and powermeter. Throw on some good training wheels (Fulcrum Zeroes) and the Campy Super Record crankset and sell the bike for 5500-6k. I will make 2500-3000 profit if I do that. Honestly, I'd rather just keep the Prince. How often do you get to ride one of the best bikes available?


We have almost identical inseam length. I'm 5'9". You should have at least a 56cm frame.
And women have longer legs than men (proportionately speaking that is). 

I comfortably ride a 56 and can even go up to a 57 and *possibly *a 58 
(depending on the manufacturer and bike style) 
as I like to ride stretched out a bit. 

Of course, torso length & arm length have to also be taken into consideration. 

If that bike is a true 54cm (as I believe I read if I'm not wrong), 
then you're going to have to do a good amount of personalizing it 
(stem length, seat post, playing with seat angles, etc...). 
Just get a pro fit at an LBS. 

Or, just sell the frameset and whatever else you want and buy a new (or used) frameset. 
But beyond "brand", make sure the bike likes you too, meaning that when you ride it, 
you feel like it fits you perfectly (not just measurements, but riding style). 
You don't know. It might be too aggressive for you, too laxed, etc...,
but don't keep it just because it's a Prince.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Sasquatch said:


> Thank God for Gran Turismo :thumbsup:


Wrong. God would insist it had a clutch pedal; most driving controllers lack that, and besides, most drivers lack the ability to drive a stick anyhow.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

alex3780 said:


> this is definitely stressing me out a bit. I am 5'10" and have a bike inseam of 32.75." Given those measurements, most would say I should have a 53 or even 51.5 Prince. I put more trust into my ideal top tube length which is 55.5cm because of my long torso. (my 5'1" gf has almost the same size legs as I do and I'm 9" taller than her!)
> 
> It seems as if my seat will have to be at the absolute lowest position to make the 54 work.
> 
> we'll see tomorrow. Worst case is I do what the seller didn't have the time to do: sell the wheels and powermeter. Throw on some good training wheels (Fulcrum Zeroes) and the Campy Super Record crankset and sell the bike for 5500-6k. I will make 2500-3000 profit if I do that. Honestly, I'd rather just keep the Prince. How often do you get to ride one of the best bikes available?


If it is a 54 by Pinarello's sizing then it should have a 55cm top tube and be fine. 

At 5'10" a 51 or 53 would be a bit on the small side IMO


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

James30Florida said:


> If I was spending $6K on a bike via ebay and had any legitimacy concerns, I'd spend the $300 and buy a plane ticket to do the transaction in person. In your case I would have met him at the bike shop who was packing it and have them look it over, etc.


That's probably the best idea! Even if the this bike is legit, I would do a full inspection to make sure there are no cracks or anything funny with the bike before it is box. there could have a small nick or hairline crack somewhere that the seller is nervous about riding this bike long term and could be a possible reason why he is selling.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

alex3780 said:


> oh, im officially crazy now. i spend every non-working, non-sleeping second scouring the web to see how I can customize my new toy.
> 
> given that i'm not rich, i'll be selling the wheels and power meter. I already picked up a used super record 11 crankset *and am digging around for a used set of fulcrum racing zeroes. they're an awesome everyday wheelset* and the red spokes will look amazing with the black on black frame.
> 
> it'll be sad selling my 07 tarmac that has treated me so well over the past few years but a prince is a prince.


Ummm...no offense my friend, but Fulcrum Racing Zeros are not exactly an everyday wheelset. Fulcrum Racing 3s, or maybe even 5s, are everyday wheels...the Zeros are bling. Good quality, high-performance bling to be sure, but bling nonetheless. At their pricepoint--even slightly used I would imagine, although I've never looked--why not go custom? Better wheels, even though no one will recognize them from across the parking lot.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Just my opinion.. but if I were spending that much money on a bike it would be 100% new.. But that's just me


----------



## garysol1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ibashii said:


> -why not go custom? Better wheels, even though no one will recognize them from across the parking lot.


Better??? Custom may be cheaper but not sure how you can quantify better. The Zero gives you lightweight, pretty aero, tubeless compatible, Quality bearings and they are super strong. That is a hard to beat combo in my book.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Yea, I spend 800 bucks on a bike on ebay and it creeps me out. You spent thousands, man you are my hero. Hope it works out... I would be s****ing a brick right about now.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Ibashii said:


> Ummm...no offense my friend, but Fulcrum Racing Zeros are not exactly an everyday wheelset. Fulcrum Racing 3s, or maybe even 5s, are everyday wheels...the Zeros are bling. Good quality, high-performance bling to be sure, but bling nonetheless. At their pricepoint--even slightly used I would imagine, although I've never looked--why not go custom? Better wheels, even though no one will recognize them from across the parking lot.


???

Standard profile aluminum clincher wheelsets are not everyday wheels?
I rode these daily for all of the spring and most of the summer with no issues. Only reason I didn't use them the whole summer was I switched over to carbon tubulars for daily use. They are back on the bike now for the remainder of the fall season.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

So the seller paid about 11 grand for this bike and rode it less than 1200 miles or so and turned around and sold it on ebay for half that.

So about $5.50 a mile more or less factoring in ebay fees, etc. etc.


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Just my opinion.. but if I were spending that much money on a bike it would be 100% new.. But that's just me



Good Point Zo 

But what I really think is manufacturers or even a third party type of Company should come up with a warranty type of program which can be purchased by individuals who purchased a bike or a frame from original owners.Maybe even put a limit as long as the bike is less than 2 years old. I would think that a 5k bike or even a 1 k bike should at least last 2 years unless theres trully a defect from manufacturing during production. This will of course not cover someone who crashed it, I am talking about strictly a defect. I wouldnt mind paying a fee for something like that. Can I get anybodys opinion on this? Reason being is because I also purchased a used Super Six 09 frameset for $1.100.00 and thank the man upstairs and Cannondale for their quality products I have had no problems on this end.

And theres nothing wrong with buying a used high end bike as long as you do your thourough researched and asked all the right questions prior to purchased. 


Happy


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I found this small manufacturer that allows their lifetime warranty to be transferred. They build titanium frames and that may be most of the reason. http://www.pridecyclesusa.com/


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Mel Erickson said:


> I found this small manufacturer that allows their lifetime warranty to be transferred. They build titanium frames and that may be most of the reason. http://www.pridecyclesusa.com/


What kind of stupid ass name is that for a bicycle?


----------



## Slee_Stack (Jun 28, 2006)

I bought an ebay bike for $1100. The tires were shot, the calipers were a gen older than expected and there were hairline cracks at several spokes in the rear rim.

While that sucked, the bike was still a bargain (to me). ebay adds risk, but as long as the potential reward is worth it. If you have been burned or can't just ify the risk/reward equation that sit on the sidelines.

I sold a $6K motorcycle sight unseen to someone. They made out on the purchase.

Not evryone is a scammer, and some people do not fret over losing some money on a sale. I envy them.

The OP is sitting in a pretty comfortable spot with this purchase.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> :lol:
> 
> I had to lie to my father (I mean, "not reveal") about my lowly entry level Trek and that was only for $800.!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I know the feeling. My wife will blurt out sometimes how much I spent on my bike; but that's only the base price. I never told her about upgrading the wheelset, how much the speedplays cost (she knows it comes without pedals), my Selle Flite Max Saddle and the computer. That was another $500.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

ewitz said:


> ???
> 
> Standard profile aluminum clincher wheelsets are not everyday wheels?
> I rode these daily for all of the spring and most of the summer with no issues. Only reason I didn't use them the whole summer was I switched over to carbon tubulars for daily use. They are back on the bike now for the remainder of the fall season.


I didn't say you CAN'T ride them everyday...my point was that the phrase 'everyday wheels' generally implies something reasonably priced, solid and decidedly un-flashy...but YMMV.

Meh, I guess everyone's got a different threshold when it comes to bling. Do daily Zero users think Zipps are bling?

In any case no offense intended, best of luck to the OP, and I'll check back for pictures of the Prince...


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Tommy Walker said:


> Oh yeah I know the feeling. My wife will blurt out sometimes how much I spent on my bike; but that's only the base price. I never told her about upgrading the wheelset, how much the speedplays cost (she knows it comes without pedals), my Selle Flite Max Saddle and the computer. That was another $500.


It's like carrying on a relationship behind our loved ones' backs! 

:lol: 

It reminds me of this...







:lol:


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

My clandestine relationship just involved the purchase of a new MTB frame. She'll never know the difference. It'll just get lost in the other 8 bikes.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

did the bike come yet? i wanna see pics


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

the bike is here! it was very much legit.

ill post pics in a bit. its a beauty in person. gorgeous. light. just really sexy. no sizing problems whatsoever riding on the trainer. It took me about 15 mins to get the geometry lined up with my 56cm tarmac that I was professionally fitted on.

boy, does the prince top tube have a downward slope to it compared to my tarmac. i needed almost all of the spacers to maintain my ideal drop.

i will be out on the road as the sun rises tomorrow and will def post my initial thoughts.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

Great news! Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

alex3780 said:


> the bike is here! it was very much legit.
> 
> ill post pics in a bit. its a beauty in person. gorgeous. light. just really sexy. no sizing problems whatsoever riding on the trainer. It took me about 15 mins to get the geometry lined up with my 56cm tarmac that I was professionally fitted on.
> 
> ...


*Good luck sleeping tonight! *

:lol:


----------



## dtb0004 (Sep 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: 

Happy for you my friend!


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Big Sigh of Relief*

Phew! Congratulations. BTW, it's perfectly normal to put your bike right next to your bed and stare at it with a big stupid smile until you fall asleep.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Finally the waiting is over! I am so happy for you it was legit! Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

kickass!! photos photos photos!!!!


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

ssing20 said:


> Phew! Congratulations. BTW, it's perfectly normal to put your bike right next to your bed and stare at it with a big stupid smile until you fall asleep.


And to have a box of Kleenex handy!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Wooo! I am honestly really happy this turned out to be legit. Seriously some good vibes!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

alex3780 said:


> the bike is here! it was very much legit.
> 
> ill post pics in a bit. its a beauty in person. gorgeous. light. just really sexy. no sizing problems whatsoever riding on the trainer. It took me about 15 mins to get the geometry lined up with my 56cm tarmac that I was professionally fitted on.
> 
> ...


You are one lucky man. That is an awesome bike, and I too thought it was a scam when I first saw it. I want to be rich enough where I can sell a bike like that, that cheap and not worry about it, and not have enough "time" to part out the wheels and SRM before selling it.

Have a great time with it.

Do you do any racing in the Philly area? If so, I'm up around Lancaster a couple times a year and might end up seeing you. Trust me, I won't forget a frame/bike that looks like that.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

we want pics


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

alex3780 said:


> the bike is here! it was very much legit.
> 
> ill post pics in a bit. its a beauty in person. gorgeous. light. just really sexy. no sizing problems whatsoever riding on the trainer. It took me about 15 mins to get the geometry lined up with my 56cm tarmac that I was professionally fitted on.
> 
> ...



Let me seee I have an 07 S Works Tarmac, I have an 09 Super Six Cannondale and do I need a Pinarello right now? HMMMMMMMM ??? I wonder how many months do I need to go on a Peanut Butter Sandwich diet?? LOL 

Nice Bike Bro please post the pics cant wait to see them Enjoy!!!!

Happy


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Relief*

Well then, post 'em up, it sounds like a nice bike at a great deal from, like we said, someone with more dollars than, you know, sense.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Pics or it never happened!


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I hate you.

Kidding - glad it worked out, but jealous as hell.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Be honest...how many of us here outside of the OP went to Ebay to see what Pinarellos were going for?

:lol:


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

2ndGen said:


> Be honest...how many of us here outside of the OP went to Ebay to see what Pinarellos were going for?
> 
> :lol:



Not me.

Glad it worked out for OP. Now time for some pics please.


----------



## BadHabit (Mar 7, 2005)

alex3780 said:


> its a beauty in person.


 I like happy endings


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome. Curious about that crank! Hope you enjoy the ride.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

WE WANT PICS!
WE WANT PICS!
WE WANT PICS!
______________________________________________________

To the forum:

If you want pics, I ask you to "*+1*" my post as a petition!


----------



## doug.higgins (Apr 20, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> WE WANT PICS!
> WE WANT PICS!
> WE WANT PICS!
> ______________________________________________________
> ...


He's probably 15 hours into his morning ride, somebody make sure he gets sleep.

congrats on the deal


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. He likely forgot his garmin and got lost in joy.


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

doug.higgins said:


> He's probably 15 hours into his morning ride, somebody make sure he gets sleep.
> 
> congrats on the deal



Hes Probably Cuddled up with the bike on his Bed.lol


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

I would never personally spend that much on a bike since I race them and the probability of destroying it is high...but whatever makes you happy. 

my personal limit is around $2000 not including a decent wheelset.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

bahueh said:


> I would never personally spend that much on a bike since I race them and the probability of destroying it is high...but whatever makes you happy.
> 
> my personal limit is around $2000 not including a decent wheelset.


To each their own. It depends on how much money you have and how passionate you are about racing/cycling. Me, I own a couple high end Colnagos (i.e., carbon frames) that will never see a mass start event. Then, I have a Colnago Arte and Bianchi FG Lite (i.e., aluminum) that I race on. My racing wheels are Zipps and my training wheels are old school box type rims built up by me. All of my bikes, except for the one at my in-laws, have Record on them.

Been back on the racing scene for 3 years now and I have only been involved in a single wreck. Knock on wood. Destroyed a Zipp 404 in a race this year in a separate incident.

Cycling/racing can be as expensive as you want to make it. It is all personal preference.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> To each their own. It depends on how much money you have and how passionate you are about racing/cycling. ..
> Cycling/racing can be as expensive as you want to make it. It is all personal preference.



Totaly agree with you on this. I've seen a LW standard 3 clincher set in a bike shop that was thrashed in a race. Rider was in a pile-up where other riders fell onto his bike. Only his frame made it in one piece. It was crazy to see a $5400 wheelset thrashed in an amatuer race.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

bahueh said:


> I would never personally spend that much on a bike since I race them and the probability of destroying it is high...but whatever makes you happy.
> 
> my personal limit is around $2000 not including a decent wheelset.


So with a good set of wheels running in the $1500 to $2000.00 range you would spend around $3500 to $4000.00? Really not much difference when you get up that high in price. When I built my Look it ended up close to $7k. My kids didn't go hungry or want for anything. As a matter of fact I felt guilty and they probably had a better than usual Christmas last year. Oh well I don't race, but do I ride over 3000 miles per year as I have done for the last 25 years and I love the bike I built. More power to the OP for getting the bike of his dreams and now being able to ride and enjoy it!


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Still no pics....hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

That's what I was thinking!


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for a very entertaining thread.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

rward325 said:


> So with a good set of wheels running in the $1500 to $2000.00 range you would spend around $3500 to $4000.00? Really not much difference when you get up that high in price. When I built my Look it ended up close to $7k. My kids didn't go hungry or want for anything. As a matter of fact I felt guilty and they probably had a better than usual Christmas last year. Oh well I don't race, but do I ride over 3000 miles per year as I have done for the last 25 years and I love the bike I built. More power to the OP for getting the bike of his dreams and now being able to ride and enjoy it!


well, there is a difference between $3,500 and $5,800- it's $2,300! the price of a decent cross bike!  

personally, i would never race a bike that cost that much. i've seen too many broken carbon frames from silly crashes- but i do understand wanting to have a non-racebike that cost 6G's. Colnago C50 + Record = 6G's!!!

this thread made me add up the cost for my race bike- and without wheels, it came to 2300. i didn't realize that i spent that much. i would probably not have spent that if i didn't buy it piece by piece.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I hope he posts pics soon, the anticipation is killing me! I am thinking of the part in Forest Gump where he went running...I just felt like riding!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of money, I have two bikes for that amount, and am not scared to ride them. The engine is still what matters.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

kermit said:


> I hope he posts pics soon, the anticipation is killing me!.


:lol:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

rward325 said:


> So with a good set of wheels running in the $1500 to $2000.00 range you would spend around $3500 to $4000.00? Really not much difference when you get up that high in price. When I built my Look it ended up close to $7k. My kids didn't go hungry or want for anything. As a matter of fact I felt guilty and they probably had a better than usual Christmas last year. Oh well I don't race, but do I ride over 3000 miles per year as I have done for the last 25 years and I love the bike I built. More power to the OP for getting the bike of his dreams and now being able to ride and enjoy it!


There is no need to justify any purchase you make to anybody but yourself, and maybe your wife/SO. If you want to buy a bike just because of how it looks and you plan on hanging it on the garage/living room wall and never riding it, that is your decision. If I had more money than I currently have and we weren't in the process of buying a single family home, I would buy a Colnago Ferrari edition bike and hang it up in the garage with no intention of ever riding it. Same goes for an actual Ferrari. If I ever buy one, it will not be for my daily driver.

Way too many people worry way too much about what other people think. Kind of like people that worry about what people will think about them based upon what they drive, and I'm talking both spectrums here, high end vehicle to POS get me to work daily driver. Same goes for bikes. I posted a pic of me on my Colnago Arte with Zipp 404's on it in the middle of a crit and somebody actually gave me poo about it.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Jeez! no pics and Carly Simon? I may have to abandon this thread.


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

I think the new owner rode the new bike and forgot how to get back home.lol


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

You can borrow my camera...


----------



## Praxidis (Sep 10, 2009)

...Maybe it was all just a dream.....


----------



## Claudio14 (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe he hasn't finished cleaning his bike after he slept with it!


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

If this dude don't post his bike pics I am going to post mine. :mad2: I am crazier than him and spent 9K.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

Should we call the coast guard?


----------



## bones711 (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe he died and went to heaven. If I went to bed with a lady like that. I'd kill over too.


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

AHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

I THINK THE FOO GOT MUGGED BY OTHER CYCLIST WHEN THEY SAW HIM RIDING THAT SWEETBIKE AND TOOK IT FROM HIM LIKE SOMEONE TAKING A CANDY FROM A KID.LOL

Happy


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

kermit said:


> Should we call the coast guard?


HAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA Thats funny I will check on YouTube mayber there was a muggin and it was caught on video.lol


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

If there were ever to be an account hacked then it would be this one... Check this out... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Cervelo-R3-...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item3efa5b47a7

Look at their store too, lol


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

stoked said:


> If this dude don't post his bike pics I am going to post mine. :mad2: I am crazier than him and spent 9K.



Post It dude:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

A whole new meaning to "pics or it never happpened!"


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Happy_Efjon said:


> Post It dude:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Maybe I should right? but I'm a nice guy. 

I hope OP is OK and not bike-jacked at gun point or something. You never know these days. 

OP: Dude if you are OK. What's the hold-up:mad2:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm starting to smell fish.... anyone else?
I hope I'm wrong!!


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

6 days and no pics...I smell something, and I think it comes from a cow. :yesnod:


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure alex is riding his Pinerello and hasn't had time to take any pictures yet. He is still on his honeymoon.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Metric Man said:


> 6 days and no pics...I smell something, and I think it comes from a cow. :yesnod:


He's waiting for the arrival of the $5,800 camera he bought on ebay..


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm hoping it's safely in his LBS getting put together and he is getting a fit. Tune up and polished for his photo shoot! Either that or his credit card company turned off his internet service for lack of payment. DUDE...photos please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

he showed up here with his first ever post in a panic. we will never hear from him again.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmm.. I hear that much carbon fiber in one place makes for human sploshions.. Wonder where he went...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The OP probably just needed a virtual “pat on the butt" of reassurance from the forum membership that he didn’t make a boneheaded mistake. Now that he has his bicycle, and all is good with the world, he discards us in the soiled tampon bucket.

I feel so used


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

I wonder if his "significant other" caught wind of this expenditure and put the kibosh on it.


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

*If its any consolation heres a pics of my bike*

This is an 09 SuperSix Hi- Mod1 Cannondale 
This is a used bike 8 months old I purchased all the parts seperate.
Let me give you guys the Breakdown:
Frame and Fork and Hollowgram Sl BB30 Crank $1,650 8 months old
Mavic Wheels w Ceramic Speed Bearings $550. 3 months old ceramic bearings new
Continental tires Gran Prix 4000s $100. new
Salsa Skewers $65.00 new 
Look sprint $100.new
Carbon Cages Blackburn $65.00 set new
Complete Sram red Grouppo $500.00 newly taken off
Selle SMP $200. new
3T carbon Handlebar Erogonova $180.00 used
3t Stem $65.00 used
3t Seatpost $130.00 new
Specialized wireless computer $60.00 new
Fizik tape $20.00 new
Shipping and reassembly etc etc $150.00 
Total $3,835.

http://www3.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9RSS1S_9RSS1D_9RSS1C.html
SuperSix Hi-Mod 1
MRAP: $6099 (w/SRM: $8699) USD

Do the numbers and thats my savings.

This bike weigh 14.375 lbs and I know that it can hold its own as far as stiffness and comfort and its made in the U.S.A except for the saddle and the wheels.lols

The Frame, wheels, and sram grouppo were purchased used but new like condition.The rest were purchased new. The wheels were purchased used but I sent them to my friend who installed the brand new set of ceramic speed bearings. Thanks to my patience and doing research on the net I think I saved some bucks on this bike..

Happy 

And this bike is 4 realz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

PS: I used some of my savings and purchased a Brand New set of Reynolds Assault for $999.00 yes they were on sale regular price is $1499.00 .LOLS


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Country of origin*

So, you know, that frame is made in the USA, but, don't think much else is. Hooray for globalization.

Those are German tires on French wheels. I THINK LOOK pedals are still French, the Salsa and Blackburn stuff are Chinese, SRAM components are made in Taiwan.

No idea about Selle SMP seats. TTT USED to be Italian, not sure if the new version is overseas or not.





Happy_Efjon said:


> This is an 09 SuperSix Hi- Mod1 Cannondale
> This is a used bike 8 months old I purchased all the parts seperate.
> Let me give you guys the Breakdown:
> Frame and Fork and Hollowgram Sl BB30 Crank $1,650 8 months old
> ...


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

Argentius said:


> So, you know, that frame is made in the USA, but, don't think much else is. Hooray for globalization.
> 
> Those are German tires on French wheels. I THINK LOOK pedals are still French, the Salsa and Blackburn stuff are Chinese, SRAM components are made in Taiwan.
> 
> No idea about Selle SMP seats. TTT USED to be Italian, not sure if the new version is overseas or not.



Hi Argentus thanks for educating me and the rest of us folks here in the Rookie forum it is a Newbie Forum right? Geesh maybe I should return the pieces I taught everything was made in the USA. :mad2: I was so Focused on sharing the Savings I got by going this route that I forgot to mention and itemized all the parts other than the Frame was made outside of the US of A


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

I hope he's safe. If not, he should check into carrying a gun on his rides.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Argentius said:


> So, you know, that frame is made in the USA, but, don't think much else is. Hooray for globalization.
> 
> Those are German tires on French wheels. I THINK LOOK pedals are still French, the Salsa and Blackburn stuff are Chinese, SRAM components are made in Taiwan.
> 
> No idea about Selle SMP seats. TTT USED to be Italian, not sure if the new version is overseas or not.


Look has a vast majority of its stuff made in Tunisia these days. There is still a production facility in Nevers where their administrative HQ has always been, but IMO it's more so they can say that they still manufacture here than anything else. It's very important in France to be on the good side of uber-powerful labor groups, and this sort of thing helps.

Personally I have no problem with this sort of outsourcing--having stuff made here is 'spensive and Look products in Europe are still very affordable--and I do believe that they do a better job of overseeing QC in Tunisia, a francophone country in our time zone that is a 3-hour flight away and has an economy tightly linked with France, than some companies are able to do with production facilities in Asia.

I'm pretty sure I remember hearing that TTT was no longer making anything in Italy, but I don't remember the source so I could be wrong.

BTW I believe the OP to have been had, eBay style...circumstantial evidence being that people who buy that sort of bike and get all worked up about outfitting it perfectly are usually the same people who love to share pictures of their treasure...nothin' wrong with that, but it's highly unlikely that he has that bike safe and sound and hasn't found the time to share it with us. I sincerely hope I'm wrong though...fraudulent bike dealers should be stretched on a bike stand, medieval-style.


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

Last I heard he was going so fast that he ended up crossing the border and hes in Mexico somewhere.LOLS


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Happy_Efjon said:


> This is an 09 SuperSix Hi- Mod1 Cannondale
> This is a used bike 8 months old I purchased all the parts seperate.
> Let me give you guys the Breakdown:


Now, ride the piss out of it.


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

EverydayRide said:


> Now, ride the piss out of it.


I am going to San Antonio to spend Thanksgiving and get away from the cold weather here in Kansas and I already hooked up with the local cycling club over there, I will live up to your advise, I am planning on riding the Piss out of it.LOLS

What Da hell happen to that dude who bought the Pinarello??? Should we notify Search and Rescue?? 

TO EVERYONE WHO WAS SO PATIENT IN WAITING FOR THE PICS, THAT NEVER SHOWED UP, GOES TO SHOW HOW MUCH ENTHUSIASM WE HAVE FOR THIS HOBBY OR ARE WE ALL SIMPLY NUTZ? LOLZ. 

I JUST WANT TO WISH EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY THANKSGING AND MAKE IT A SAFE ONE. 

I THINK ITS TIME THIS THREAD REST IN PEACE.

HAPPY:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Might come to think the op did receive the bike like he stated but found something wrong with it the next day, then called, complained, demanded from his paypal/credit card co for refund and they told him to keep his lips sealed until they complete their investigation. That would be my best guess. Or maybe I'm wrong and the op is just a jerk enjoying his new ride.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

mexico...lol...good


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Happy_Efjon said:


> This bike weigh 14.375 lbs and I know that it can hold its own as far as stiffness and comfort and its made in the U.S.A except for the saddle and the wheels.lols


Nope, it's made in the Far East. Original S6 forks were made in China, HM frames are also now made in China.
The only stuff on your bike made in the USA is YOU!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

maybe this is all part of a wider conspiracy.

The OP is the seller, he posted all this to make all this forum members believe the seller is legit.

Now he is selling on ebay the same Pinarello over and over again to many innocent RBR members.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

The ultimate troll. 2 posts and 202 responses.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

C130 said:


> The seller has 100% feedback and the buyer left positive feedback. Maybe he just has bigger things to do than post pictures, doesn't know how or whatever. Hopefully he had a positive experience and will post soon.


Nice detective work C130! I like it! He probably doesn't know how to post pics and doesn't really care to. Not like he was a "regular" here before he impulse bought the Prince.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

The seller has 100% feedback and the buyer left positive feedback. Maybe he just has bigger things to do than post pictures, doesn't know how or whatever. Hopefully he had a positive experience and will post soon.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

One of the things I like about Ebay now is you can leave feedback for a seller without worrying about retaliation. I would like to hear the details and see some pictures but know everyone doesn't visit forums often or at all. It would be nice if he at least just gave an update as he bought a bike that most of us only dream about.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

Like someone else suggested, his wife likely broke every one of his fragile, low-density bones. Watch for a new bike listing to appear.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Perhaps he back out of the bid.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Ride-Fly said:


> Nice detective work C130! I like it! He probably doesn't know how to post pics and doesn't really care to. Not like he was a "regular" here before he impulse bought the Prince.


OK, now the real question has become how did Ride-fly quote C130's post #204 in post #203???

I smell conspiracy.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Oooooo Magic!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Ibashii said:


> OK, now the real question has become how did Ride-fly quote C130's post #204 in post #203???
> 
> I smell conspiracy.


Huh? I don't know how that happened. Seriously. Maybe, just, maybe I've been staring at goats too long and I saw it in the ether!


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm really starting to think this guy never received the bike and is just feeling stupid that he was had. I know if I had made a post like that and there were several people posting in my thread,I'd damn sure post some photos to show the happy ending.


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

hey guys. OP here. SO sorry for the delay. some of your theories are hilarious. update:

1. the bike is fine.
2. i've since taken the wheels and srm off and replaced them with fulcrum racing zeroes and a stock super record 53/39 crankset.
3. i've ridden the bike only once and it's un-effing-believable.
4. unfortunately, i have been working way way too much, preventing me from a) riding more and b) updating the forum. 

give me 30 mins on the photos. warning: my gf's camera blows.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

alex3780 said:


> hey guys. OP here. SO sorry for the delay. some of your theories are hilarious. update:
> 
> 1. the bike is fine.
> 2. i've since taken the wheels and srm off and replaced them with fulcrum racing zeroes and a stock super record 53/39 crankset.
> ...


Clock's running!


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok. Here ya go.

I took some before I swapped the wheels and SRM.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexmather/sets/72157622891862514/


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice. Glad you got the Campag Crank set in there. I think it looks much better.

P.S. 

By the GF a better camera for Xmas


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

OMG Beautiful!

I didn't like the red on the wheels at first but damn it looks nice after a few.

What made you swap out the wheels though? Weren't the campy wheels pretty damn pimp?

rward325... can't can't buy her a better camera.. he's out of $$  j/k


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

@ZoSoSwiM - Thanks. I swapped the wheels because I was able to pick up the Fulcrums for $500. I am selling the Hyperons for over 2k. Straight financial decision. The Hyperons look and feel amazing but I can't justify them at all.

@rward325 - my gf's bday is coming up and if I buy her electronics, she'll kill me. in fact, if I don't get her something amazing, she'll kill me since I just blew all of our vacation money on a bike. fortunately, I'm selling the SRM, the Hyperons, and my Tarmac that should recover most of the money.

BTW, I've named the bike Isabella (fancy Italian gal with long legs) and her and my gf DO NOT get along.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

sure is a purty bike...me likey


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

alex3780 said:


> BTW, I've named the bike Isabella (fancy Italian gal with long legs) and her and my gf DO NOT get along.


This could be a long and rocky relationship.   :ihih:


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

So nice! Glad you got her ok.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Well it sounds like you planned this one out! Glad it all worked out for you! Enjoy many happy miles!!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

this read like a conspiracy novel...glad it turned out positive for you...that bike is uber sexy enjoy it!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks way better with the Campi cranks and the Zeroes

congrats !


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Great looking bike and after selling the wheels and the SRM you'll probably be out less than $3K...what a deal. Now tell gf since you don't have any $$$ left vacation next year will be biking across the state; you can bike and she can follow you in the car with the camping gear.


----------



## jp213214 (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome looking bike. But where and how did you get Zeros for $500?


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

jp213214 said:


> Awesome looking bike. But where and how did you get Zeros for $500?


a used pair of zeroes can be had for around 500-700 if you put the effort in. Ebay, Slowtwitch, this forum, etc. It takes lots and lots of searching, emailing, calling, etc.

I wound up finding a set on eBay that were being sold locally. I met the guy in front of my office and gave him cash.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

alex3780 said:


> Ok. Here ya go.
> 
> I took some before I swapped the wheels and SRM.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexmather/sets/72157622891862514/


Alex, it's a beautiful bike. Wish I could have one. BTW, this is only meant as an observation, not as a cut on you or your beautiful bike. I'm always amazed that a $6,000 bike and $2,000 wheels don't look any different than a $2,000 bike or $500 wheels. Sure, once you start looking closely and know what you're looking at the difference is apparent. But, at first glance they all look pretty much the same. Enjoy your new ride. I know I would ride with a permanent smile on my face, both for the ride and the deal.


----------



## bones711 (Dec 23, 2008)

alex3780 said:


> a used pair of zeroes can be had for around 500-700 if you put the effort in. Ebay, Slowtwitch, this forum, etc. It takes lots and lots of searching, emailing, calling, etc.
> 
> I wound up finding a set on eBay that were being sold locally. I met the guy in front of my office and gave him cash.


Nice Alex, I can see why your significant other is not a happy camper. First you blow the vacation $$$$s. Then you name her Isabella (by the way I likey the name). And now buy her a new pair of Italian Shoes (Wheelset). In RED to top it off. Dude you better be a good boy to your Miss for Xmas. Or you'll be X'd by the Miss this Xmas. :yikes: 

You are my idol Man! :thumbsup:


----------



## kramteetop (Aug 24, 2009)

bones711 said:


> Nice Alex, I can see why your significant other is not a happy camper. First you blow the vacation $$$$s. Then you name her Isabella (by the way I likey the name). And now buy her a new pair of Italian Shoes (Wheelset). In RED to top it off. Dude you better be a good boy to your Miss for Xmas. Or you'll be X'd by the Miss this Xmas. :yikes:
> 
> You are my idol Man! :thumbsup:


LOL. I am trying to sell unused guitar stuff, old TV stand, old aquarium, old bike parts, etc., on craigslist so I can generate enough $ to buy a new bike so the wife won't be too upset. And here this cat goes and basically just says 'hey babe - this is how it is...' I have so much to learn.


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

@bones711 - Lol. I'm working something more _ thoughtful_ this year.

@kramteetop - Haha. The key word in your post? *Wife.* If she was my wife, not my gf, there would be 0 chance in hell that I could blow 7 grand on a bike.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

alex3780 said:


> @kramteetop - Haha. The key word in your post? *Wife.* If she was my wife, not my gf, there would be 0 chance in hell that I could blow 7 grand on a bike.



looks like you've got a lot to learn.


----------

